# Stolen shetland Mares



## Belinda (Apr 22, 2009)

This is from Erikia Carlson






[SIZE=14pt]ATTENTION ALL PONY LOVERS AND FRIENDS!!!!! 2 REGISTERED FOUNDATION MARES HAVE GONE MISSING FROM OUR RANCH. ONE LOUD BLACK AND WHITE PINTO (40 INCHES TALL) AND 1 BODY CLIPPED SHOW READY BLACK MARE (41 INCHES WEARING PINK PLAID BLANKET WITH A 2 TONE PURPLEBLANKET UNDER) THE BLACK MARE BELONGS TO MY 6 YEAR OLD DAUGHTER ANY INFO LEADING TO RECOVERY WOULD BE GREAT. REWARD OFFERED![/SIZE]


----------



## Leeana (Apr 22, 2009)

WOW



Sending good thoughts and hope Erika gets her girls back!


----------



## CLC Stables (Apr 22, 2009)

I will be keeping my eyes out on Craigslist and the Nickels down in my neck of the woods..........................


----------



## Amy (Apr 23, 2009)

Wow -- sure hope you get them back Belinda. Please keep us posted. !!


----------



## Basketmiss (May 12, 2009)

I hope you get them back soon..


----------



## muffntuf (May 12, 2009)

These mares were recovered per Erica.


----------



## Jessica_06 (May 13, 2009)

muffntuf said:


> These mares were recovered per Erica.


That's wonderful news!!


----------



## My-Lil-Pony (May 14, 2009)

How scary, does anyone know how long they were gone? Were they returned in good shape?


----------



## krissy3 (May 15, 2009)

How do you find ponys once they have been stolen?? where did she find them , and how do you even know where to look? I am so happy they are found ....what happend to the person that took them? I would have loved to have about 5 min alone with the person in a empty stall with my lunge whip.


----------

